# Butler Amps with Klipsch ...!



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think I did good guys.......TDB-2250 for Klipsch RF-7 ii ..... Have a TDB-5150 5 Channel for other speakers so I can go Full Atmos ! Please everyone Say something....lol...lol Thank You All


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, I'll be the first to take a shot at this... what on earth are you talking about? :scratch:


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ahhhhh Do you feel that is a great combo for the RF-7 ii ? Wasn't a hard question......


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The question may not have been hard for you but the wording for us was. The lack of replies is evidence that I'm not the only one who had no idea what you were asking. Now that there's some clarity perhaps someone will be able to assist.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

One word, overkill
Klipsch are some of the most efficient speakers on the market. Put simply a 50 watt per channel amp can drive them to reference levels without issue.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok...... Wasn't worded perfect, Feel better ?


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got the new Denon AVR-X7200WA ..... Think the Old Onkyo NR-5009 sounded better. Maybe some break in time ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

…?…?


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Butler Amps with Klipsch Speakers ...... Onkyo or Denon...? Should of added names sorry


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

HomeTheater1010 said:


> Ok...... Wasn't worded perfect, Feel better ?


I would advise you to tread cautiously. This is not at a place that tolerates people who have the attitude you're exhibiting.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

theJman said:


> I would advise you to tread cautiously. This is not at a place that tolerates people who have the attitude you're exhibiting.


 While his posts are somewhat grammatically incorrect I don't think he's exhibiting disrespect.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

JBrax said:


> While his posts are somewhat grammatically incorrect I don't think he's exhibiting disrespect.


Grammatical issues are never a problem for me - I fully understand that English isn't everyone's primary language - it's the attitude I was warning him about. That's were the limit is being pushed.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't want to simplify things to the point that you don't feel you received knowledgeable advice. You have some nice speakers and you also have a couple of nice AVR's. It would seem that you need to research speaker placement among a few other things to really make an educated decision where to go next in your quest.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

You are that sensitive....lol I have no attitude. Go start with some else thank you. Was returning his sarcasm in a friendly way! Also was none of your business if he was offended and apologize about the wording ! So unless you have something to add Have a Smart Day !


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thx all and Brax ...I have been reading all I can ....... I have my placement it's all most there ....hope when I add The Butler TDB-2250 it helps .....but sending 250w Tube for Klipsch RF -7 ii Should open them a lot more extra 100w a Channel to my Fronts. Want do you think ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

No, it's probably overkill. I have an Emotiva XPA-3 for my front soundstage but in all honesty I probably didn't NEED it. However I do like the extra power just in case. If that's what you want and can afford it then go for it. I would work on placement first and foremost.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm with you an the tube amp. Klipsch's have always sounded better to me with tubes.


----------



## HomeTheater1010 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thx guys ...I truly appreciate it any other ideas really need It i truly appreciate it any other ideas if you need to know my whole set up let me know thx


----------

